# New "rules" for laying 12x24 tiles from Olympia Tile



## ee3

holding them back to back can can show alot also.


----------



## HS345

I usually just sight down the edge, just like crowning a board. 

I just got a load of rectified porcelain 12x24 from Dal. They are very flat. I'll be laying them in a half bond pattern, walls and floor with 1/8" joints. Wish me luck.:laughing: 

Made in the USA too. :clap:

304 Noble Niche too Eric.


----------

